# Long Overdue Brags



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I have been so busy that I never did post my accomplishments with Maddie this summer. 

On my birthday weekend, the first weekend in August, we finished our Open Jumper and Open Standard Preferred titles! We had some glitches in the runs and somebody got distracted a time or two, but she ended off with a perfect run on the Jumpers course on Sunday! So that was two titles in one weekend and I can't tell you how happy I am she is still running and jumping at this age! 

We also were on the quest for CDX legs this summer. We obtained the first one in July, which I think I posted about, with an okay score of 184.5. We then did some training for a few weeks and the following weekend after the above agility trial, we did two days of obedience. We Qualified the first day with a 188 and lots of points off in heeling, but very minimal in the other exercises. Something that can easily be fixed. 
The second day I was hoping for a title....but our little friend the high jump crept up on us and we NQ'd. 

I'm now back in school, living in a house this year, but the best part about it is that Maddie is FINALLY able to live with me!!!  

We are entered in two weekends for a two-day obedience trial. Hoping our heeling is better and we get that title!:crossfing


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Congrats--it sounds like a lot of good stuff happened for you and Maddie this summer.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

You had a grand summer way to go Maggie!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Awesome job girls!  keeping fingers :crossfing that you get that last leg!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

It sounds like you had a very fulfilling summer, congrats!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, best of luck with the next leg.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

General V said:


> You had a grand summer way to go Maggie!!


Actually it's Maddie, but you were close!! 

Thanks everyone! We are showing next weekend and I hope to get that last leg and a "bumper" leg.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats on a very successful summer!!

I'm so glad you are now able to have Maddie at school with you.


----------

